# New Set Up--Help



## stevetosh (Jan 26, 2010)

I am thinking of getting a Budbox grow tent 240cm x 120cm x 200cm I was thinking of putting 2 x 600 watt lamps in there and was advised to use an extracting fan 6 inch (725m3) with carbon fitter, with passive air intake.
Can any one tell me will this set up be any good, I am concerned it will get to hot, do I need air cooled shades with an additional fan to keeps lights cool or do I need a fan to pump air in, I also would like to keep the noise to a minimum so will use acoustic ducting, any help/advice would be greatly received. I look forward to all comments.

This tent will sit in a large unused bedroom.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

*if you dont have air coolded hoods or a cool tube/.. i would befinatly have possitive air feed... she will get hot... i have a cool tube myself and have air in and out.. make er like your home man... i can adjust my temps from 65-80F.. so that gives me a wide range.. as for sound... try the insulated ducting... she wrks great
LH*


----------



## stevetosh (Jan 28, 2010)

so should I get air cooled hoods, it sounds best.
2 X 600w with what 1or 2? 6inch fans 1 blowing the other sucking out, what ya think


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> so should I get air cooled hoods, it sounds best.
> 2 X 600w with what 1or 2? 6inch fans 1 blowing the other sucking out, what ya think


 
*you can get away with one 600w if you want.. with a 90,000 lumen bulb that will put you at 5000 lumens per sqft.. but if you want the xtra xtra.. then keep the 600.. you definatly will need either a cooled hood or cool tube.. your tent is only 3x6x7' cool tubes would be the cheapest i would think.. dem cooled hoods are pricey..*
*but yeah i would go with the positive air in and exhaust.. 2x6" fans..*
*your intake must meet your exhaust thought.. *
*LH*


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 28, 2010)

I would maybe think of going with 2 400w for that space but that's just me.  I would have a 6in. fan sucking fresh air and blowing it through both hoods (and yes i would get air cooled hoods).  Also i would have a fan with a carbon filter attatched mounted twards the top of the tent as the exhaust for the tent.  You should also have a small fan mounted inside to move air around and either have an opening for air to come in or a fan blowing it in.  Anyways you'll love the tent very good choice good luck peace out


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 28, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> I would maybe think of going with 2 400w for that space but that's just me. I would have a 6in. fan sucking fresh air and blowing it through both hoods (and yes i would get air cooled hoods). Also i would have a fan with a carbon filter attatched mounted twards the top of the tent as the exhaust for the tent. You should also have a small fan mounted inside to move air around and either have an opening for air to come in or a fan blowing it in. Anyways you'll love the tent very good choice good luck peace out


 
*i think he has the lights already.. and always pull the heat away from the bulbs.. dont blow air back through.. ..*
*you have 2 cooled hoods.. at the end of one is a filter. in the corner then you hook light to light to fan.... so it would go through filter lights fan out somewhere.. another fan same size bringing in fresh cooler air into the tent.. possitive feed.. and 2 8" clip on osculating fans or Mindzeyes says tower fans work well too..*
*and that should do it..*
*LH*


----------



## fellowsped (Jan 31, 2010)

lefthand what's the advantage to having it pull through the lights instead of push.  Just curious cause i currently have my fan pushing through my hood and if it's more efficiant to have it pull i might just switch it around


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 1, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> lefthand what's the advantage to having it pull through the lights instead of push. Just curious cause i currently have my fan pushing through my hood and if it's more efficiant to have it pull i might just switch it around


 
*in my experience.. it always better to pull heat away from the sourse your trying to cool.. other then push air through the "cooltube.." if you have a leak or its not sealed proper then you blowing warm/hot air into your room. as well as you can cool a room with using 2 fans vs 3...*
*think of this ... your pull air away from your hood.. that suction can suck hot air out of the room as well.. now all we need is air in.. now we have exhaust and an air feed.. down to 2 fans rather then 3.. that there makes it more efficiant..*
*LH*


----------



## stevetosh (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks lefthand, once apon a time you could thank people so they would get "thanked" on there profile has that function been removed or am i missing something?
I dont have lights yet and I want to get 2 to 3 oz dried per plant, so that me and my brother have enough meds!! will I get that from 2x 400w lamps air cooled or otherwise, will be growing in soil with a tried and tested feed program,what do you all think.
Steve


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 2, 2010)

stevetosh said:
			
		

> Thanks lefthand, once apon a time you could thank people so they would get "thanked" on there profile has that function been removed or am i missing something?
> I dont have lights yet and I want to get 2 to 3 oz dried per plant, so that me and my brother have enough meds!! will I get that from 2x 400w lamps air cooled or otherwise, will be growing in soil with a tried and tested feed program,what do you all think.
> Steve


 
*i think 800w.. is a decent amount of light.. i cant say yes or no.. there are a few things that could go wrong and screw the  whole crop.. or you could get 3-4oz dried per plant.. and be above.. pending on strain method of grow.. how long vegged.. but 800w yes.. i will say you can do it under the right conditions with 400w.. hoping to prove it on my next grow lol..*
*thats how i kinda look at her anyways.. the wattage is there.. yes..*
*LH*


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Feb 15, 2010)

Hiya steve tosh go with 2 x 600w  air cooled lights whatever type it dont matter some have a better spread of light than others but 2 x 6" cooltubes these will suffice in your grow tent as the tents are very reflective internally anyway.

As for cooling its better to push air through the lights with air drawn from the outside of the tent,ideally outside air, one 6" fan will be adequate attached to a 't' piece then attached to each cooltube or similar for cooling.

You will also have to vent out of the tent the lights warm air and also have a carbon filter sucking stale smelly air out of the tent with fresh air for the tent being drawn in via a vent aka passively.

t4


----------

